

3% decline in tech spending forecast for '09 - medearis
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/01/13/BUSC159HNB.DTL

======
medearis
Obviously, tech spending declines in a recession. What I thought was
interesting was the discussion of all the variables that go into these
predictions -- so many that I can understand why these predictions are often
so far off.

Strength of the dollar, energy prices, Obama's stimulus package... Though my
gut-instinct feelings on the first 2 are not particularly good, who really
knows? And, of course, the biggest variable and most unknown is how people
will "feel" about the economy in a year.

